# Star Trek 3: Nachfolger für J.J. Abrams bekannt gegeben



## Matthias Dammes (15. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek 3: Nachfolger für J.J. Abrams bekannt gegeben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek 3: Nachfolger für J.J. Abrams bekannt gegeben


----------



## Odin333 (15. Mai 2014)

Ein Regiedebüt ist wirklich das letzte, was Star Trek 3 gebrauchen kann.
Mir schwant übles.


----------



## Briareos (15. Mai 2014)

Aha, derjenige, der für die blödsinnige Idee einer albernen parallelen Zeitlinie verantwortlich ist, darf jetzt zusätzlich auch noch die Optik kaputt machen. Na schönen Dank auch ...


----------



## Worrel (15. Mai 2014)

> Jedoch gilt eine Rückkehr von Chris Pine als Captain Kirk und Zachary Quinto als Mr. Spock als sehr wahrscheinlich.


Das wäre ja auch aus der Sicht aller Beteiligten bescheuert, wenn nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2014)

Alles andere wäre auch Schwachfug in Potenz. Auch die Darstellerin von Uhura und der Darsteller von Scotty muß bleiben. Überhaupt die gesamte "neue" Stamm-Crew seit Star Trek 2010.


----------



## CaptProton (15. Mai 2014)

Ich will wieder ein RICHTIGES Star Trek haben....


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2014)

Wird schwierig. Der Versuch mit Scott Bekula ging in die Hose, weil man sich im Temporalen Kalten Krieg verrannt hatte, die Crew von Next Generation ist zu alt, die Story der Voyager erzählt.

Die Idee mit dem Reset-Knopf und der parallelen Zeitlinie finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht, auch wenn ich bedaure daß man den Start der Föderation (Enterprise mit Bekula) mit Vollgas vor die Wand gefahren hat. Denn genügend Potential hätte dieses Szenario gehabt.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2014)

Das größte Problem bei Enterprise war aber auch das Executive Medling, ein Punkt den man Rick Berman zu gute halten muss, der wollte mit einer neuen Serie noch warten
Außerdem war der Reboot auch keine schlechte Idee nach den TNG-Filmen und entgegen der Einbildung der Hater ist das ja nicht weg, 
nur in einer Paralelldimension


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2014)

Wie gesagt mich stört der Status Quo nicht. Ich finde die neuen Filme bringen einen frischen Wind mit und wie gesagt alles andere bleibt ja dank "Paralleldimension" ebenso Kanon.


----------



## Briareos (15. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das größte Problem bei Enterprise war aber auch das Executive Medling, ein Punkt den man Rick Berman zu gute halten muss, der wollte mit einer neuen Serie noch warten


 Das stimmt, wobei der gute Rick aber schon zuvor genug ST-Potential vor die Wand gefahren hat.

Und die "Erfindung" einer parallelen Zeitlinie zeugt meiner Meinung nach nur von der Kreativitätlosigkeit der Drehbuchautoren (oder deren mangelndem Engagement). Das ST-Universum bietet auch ohne diese Zeitlinie mehr als genug Stoff um die Jugendgeschichte von Kirk, Spock & Co. zu erzählen.

Und außerdem wurde bereits in der TOS ein Paralleluniversum eingeführt, in der größten Not hätte man sich also auch da bedienen können. Und ich finde die letzten beiden ST-Filme durchaus gut, nur die Sache mit der neuen Zeitlinie liegt mir persönlich absolut quer im Magen.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2014)

ja, und man muss halt auch sagen das die Technik von 66 heute nicht mehr so geil wirkt wie damals, alleine weil wir halt viele Geräte haben die durch den Kram inspiriert wurden, wie Klapphandys, PDAs und Smartphones + die realen Fortschritte wie Transparentes Aluminium und Automatisch öffnende Türen



Briareos schrieb:


> Das stimmt, wobei der gute Rick aber schon zuvor genug ST-Potential vor die Wand gefahren hat.


 
Natürlich, aber man muss ja nicht mehr auf einen drauf hauen als er es verdient


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Mai 2014)

Das Problem mit den neuen Filmen ist meiner Meinung nach, dass der Science-Faktor sehr in den Hintergrund gerückt ist und dafür das Erzähl- und Schnitttempo deutlich erhöht wurde. Sieht teilweise noch wie Star Trek aus, fühlt sich aber nicht mehr so an. Davon abgesehen mag ich die meisten der neuen Schauspieler nicht. Hab vor kurzem das erste Mal Into Darkness gesehen und der Film hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen.

Außerdem wiederholt sich der Enterprise vs. Überschiff Faktor zu sehr: Irgendeiner hat immer ein riesiges Monster-Schiffe und die Enterprise muss irgendwie dagegen bestehen. In Star Trek 10 war es die Scimitar, in Star Trek 11 war es die Narada, in Star Trek 12 war es die Vengeance. Früher gab es zwar auch feindliche Schiffe, aber da war es eher dessen Captain, der diese Schiffe gefährlich gemacht hat und nicht die überlegene Haudrauf-Maschine, die mit x-facher Feuerkraft alles zerschmettern kann. Star Trek 12 war da besonders unglaubwürdig, da die Vengeance ja ausdrücklich als Kriegsschiff bezeichnet wurde. Selbst wenn dieses Schiff nahezu automatisch fliegt, es soll vorkommen, dass Kriegsschiffe im Kampf beschädigt oder geentert werden ... warum gibt es also keine Wartungcrew und keine Soldaten an Bord?


----------



## CaptProton (15. Mai 2014)

So viele Plot Löcher. Warum sind ist die NCC 1701 aus den neuen Filmen größer als Picards 1701D? Wie kann das sein das man Lichtjahre per Transporter zurück legen kann, warum braucht man da noch Raumschiffe?
Ich könnte jetzt Stundenlang fortsetzen..... Es ist ein netter SciFi Film, aber kein Star Trek mehr.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REOjxvQPQNQ#t=431


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2014)

CaptProton schrieb:


> So viele Plot Löcher. Warum sind ist die NCC 1701 aus den neuen Filmen größer als Picards 1701D? Wie kann das sein das man Lichtjahre per Transporter zurück legen kann, warum braucht man da noch Raumschiffe?
> Ich könnte jetzt Stundenlang fortsetzen..... Es ist ein netter SciFi Film, aber kein Star Trek mehr.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REOjxvQPQNQ#t=431


 
kapierste eh nicht, weil's nicht kapieren willst

1. kommt da dummerweise so ein riesen Schiff Plötzlich durch eine Raumfalte und zerbröselt mal eben eines deiner Schiffe als wären die Schilde aus Pappe, was macht man also? Größeres Schiff bauen.
2. weil dummerweise dieses Beamen nicht so einfach ist, relativ sogar ziemlich kompliziert und hin fliegen dann doch dezent einfacher, nur hat man Filmtypisch auf der Technobabble verzichtet
3. Wenn man sich mal die alten TOS Folgen anschaut ist Star Trek mehr Star Trek als es seit dem Slowmotion Picture je wieder war


----------



## CaptProton (15. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> kapierste eh nicht, weil's nicht kapieren willst
> 
> 1. kommt da dummerweise so ein riesen Schiff Plötzlich durch eine Raumfalte und zerbröselt mal eben eines deiner Schiffe als wären die Schilde aus Pappe, was macht man also? Größeres Schiff bauen.
> 2. weil dummerweise dieses Beamen nicht so einfach ist, relativ sogar ziemlich kompliziert und hin fliegen dann doch dezent einfacher, nur hat man Filmtypisch auf der Technobabble verzichtet
> 3. Wenn man sich mal die alten TOS Folgen anschaut ist Star Trek mehr Star Trek als es seit dem Slowmotion Picture je wieder war


 

Wie erklärst du denn die USS Kelvin die von Neros Schiff zerlegt wurde? Das 655m lange Schiff (Galaxy Klasse ist nur 642m lang) mit seiner 800 Mann starker Besatzung. Die USS Kelvin lief von Band, ganze 3 Jahre bevor Nero in dieses Zeitlinie eintritt. 

Warum sind Kirk seine Eltern auf der Kelvin? Kirk wurde auf der Erde in Riverside, Iowa geboren....

Warum konnte Spock die Zerstörung Vulkans beobachten? Vulkan hat kein Mond. Dazu kommt das Delta Vega (TOS und TNG) mehr als 60 Lichtjahre von 40-Eridani (Vulkan) entfernt ist und aufeinmal sich in der nähe von Vulkan befindet.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2014)

Ähm Stichwort: Paralleluniversum (nicht mit Spiegeluniversum verwechseln).


----------



## Worrel (15. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> 2. weil dummerweise dieses Beamen nicht so einfach ist, relativ sogar ziemlich kompliziert und hin fliegen dann doch dezent einfacher, nur hat man Filmtypisch auf der Technobabble verzichtet


Da die dafür verwendete Technik in einer nicht mal mannshohen Kapsel untergebracht werden kann, kann es soooo kompliziert ja nicht sein.
Und was soll an "Mannschaft ins Raumschiff packen; Ressourcen checken; hinfliegen; Mannschaft wieder auspacken" einfacher sein als "Zielkoordinaten eingeben; Knopf drücken"?
Vom zusätzlichen Energieverbrauch, den man für die Beförderung des Raumschiffes benötigt, mal ganz abgesehen.



> 3. Wenn man sich mal die alten TOS Folgen anschaut ist Star Trek mehr Star Trek als es seit dem Slowmotion Picture je wieder war


 Ähm, nein.
In der TOS war ein wesentlicher Bestandteil das Konzept des Triumvirats Kirk - Spock - Pille, die als Analogie auf Geist, Verstand und Herz funktioniert haben und so quasi die Geschehnisse aus den entsprechenden Blickwinkel dem Publikum näher brachten.

Funktioniert bei dem neuen Star Trek allerdings überhaupt nicht mehr, da Spock in beiden bisherigen neuen Filmen mehr Emotionen zeigt als der alte Kirk in sämtlichen Filmen zusammen, Pille zugunsten von Uhura in die zweite Reihe abgeschoben wurde (die aber eigentlich nur Beziehungsprobleme als Handlungsfaden hat), und Kirk selbst eher einfach nur da ist, als daß er selbst mal was Captain-mäßiges tut.


----------



## Worrel (15. Mai 2014)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Warum sind Kirk seine Eltern auf der Kelvin? Kirk wurde auf der Erde in Riverside, Iowa geboren....


 Weil das Zusammentreffen mit Nero's Schiff die Reise nach Iowa unterbrochen hat und Kirk dadurch früher geboren wurde?


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2014)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du denn die USS Kelvin die von Neros Schiff zerlegt wurde? Das 655m lange Schiff (Galaxy Klasse ist nur 642m lang) mit seiner 800 Mann starker Besatzung. Die USS Kelvin lief von Band, ganze 3 Jahre bevor Nero in dieses Zeitlinie eintritt.
> 
> Warum sind Kirk seine Eltern auf der Kelvin? Kirk wurde auf der Erde in Riverside, Iowa geboren....
> 
> Warum konnte Spock die Zerstörung Vulkans beobachten? Vulkan hat kein Mond. Dazu kommt das Delta Vega (TOS und TNG) mehr als 60 Lichtjahre von 40-Eridani (Vulkan) entfernt ist und aufeinmal sich in der nähe von Vulkan befindet.


 
1. könnte man selbst drauf kommen wenn man mal kurz die Irdische Schiffahrt sich anschaut, bei der er es auch nicht nur einen Schiffstyp gibt!  
Das Ding war halt kein schwerer Kreuzer sondern nen Forschungsschiff
2. wo wird irgendwann in der Primärzeitlinie erwähnt das die Eltern von Kirk schon nen Jahr oder nen paar Monate auf der Erde waren?
3. War das kein Mond sondern ein anderer Planet und außerdem kann man Namen mehrfach verwenden, wie oft fliegen die schon zu den Rigelkolonien?


----------



## Worrel (15. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> 1. könnte man selbst drauf kommen wenn man mal kurz die Irdische Schiffahrt sich anschaut, bei der er es auch nicht nur einen Schiffstyp gibt!
> Das Ding war halt kein schwerer Kreuzer sondern nen Forschungsschiff


Die Frage bleibt trotzdem, wieso ein Schiff, was im Film halb so groß aussieht wie die Enterprise ("... mit ihrer 300 Mann starken Besatzung ..." gut 2 1/2 mal sovielen Personen Platz, Atmosphäre, Unterkunft, Abfallentsorgung, etc bieten kann.



> 3. War das kein Mond sondern ein anderer Planet und außerdem kann man Namen mehrfach verwenden, wie oft fliegen die schon zu den Rigelkolonien?


Da die Planeten im Rigel System durchnummeriert sind (von I bis XII) und sich eben im selben System befinden, ist das ein schlechtes Beispiel. 

Abgesehen davon: Wie oft werden Planeten (ohne zusätzliche Nummer) exakt genauso benannt? Was sollte das für einen Sinn machen, wenn man dann nicht immer die Zahl dazu sagt? Schlimmstenfalls würde man zum falschen Planeten fliegen  ("Ach sooo, sie meinten Venus 1")...
Warum sollte man also den nächsten Planeten, den man "Vega" nennen will, dann nicht "Epsilon Vega" taufen?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2014)

Bessere Raumausnutzung ? Blödes Beispiel: der Opel Insignia ist auch in der Größe vom VW Passat, hat aber deutlich weniger Platz.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Frage bleibt trotzdem, wieso ein Schiff, was im Film halb so groß aussieht wie die Enterprise ("... mit ihrer 300 Mann starken Besatzung ..." gut 2 1/2 mal sovielen Personen Platz, Atmosphäre, Unterkunft, Abfallentsorgung, etc bieten kann.


 
auch bei anderen Folgen kommt das vor, das die Enterprise irgendwelche Leute von A nach B fliegt, da braucht man halt nicht so den Platz wie bei einer Fünf Jahres Mission
Und mal ehrlich, wenn man jetzt so kleinlich wird das es 2 Systeme mit dem gleichen Namen gibt, dann kann man auch gleich anfangen die Fehler der Serie aufzuzählen, wie z.B. das die auch einfach mal vergessen das es die Tarnvorrichtung gab oder der Variablen Warpgeschwindigkeit die einen bei Maximalem Warp unterschiedlich schnell Entfernungen zurück legen lässt


----------



## Worrel (15. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bessere Raumausnutzung ? Blödes Beispiel: der Opel Insignia ist auch in der Größe vom VW Passat, hat aber deutlich weniger Platz.


Jetzt noch den Passat um die Hälfte verkleinern und dann 10 Leute reinquetschen, dann klappt's auch mit dem Vergleich ...



Enisra schrieb:


> auch bei anderen Folgen kommt das vor, das die Enterprise irgendwelche Leute von A nach B fliegt, da braucht man halt nicht so den Platz wie bei einer Fünf Jahres Mission


Sprich: in einem Zugabteil braucht man weniger Platz als in einem Campingwagen -OK.

Allerdings ist die Kelvin kein "Taxi", das nur Leute von A nach B befördert, sondern ein Forschungsschiff und braucht als solches auch viel Platz für entsprechende Laborgeräte, Proben, spezielle Lagerungskonditionen etc



> Und mal ehrlich, wenn man jetzt so kleinlich wird das es 2 Systeme mit dem gleichen Namen gibt, ...


Es macht schlicht keinen Sinn. 
- Spock kann genauso gut von der Narada aus zusehen, wie Vulkan zerstört wird und dann nachher auf den Eisplaneten gebeamt werden. 
- selbst, wenn man einen Planeten mit Sichtweite auf Vulkan braucht, kann man doch einen zusätzlichen, bisher noch nicht erwähnten, neu erfinden

Warum also einen bereits verwendeten Namen für einen anderen Planeten verwenden?



> dann kann man auch gleich anfangen die Fehler der Serie aufzuzählen, wie z.B. das die auch einfach mal vergessen das es die Tarnvorrichtung gab oder der Variablen Warpgeschwindigkeit die einen bei Maximalem Warp unterschiedlich schnell Entfernungen zurück legen lässt


Wenn das so abweichend ist, daß es eine Irritation erzeugt: Ja.

Auch ein fiktives Universum hat Anspruch auf Glaubwürdigkeit und Beständigkeit der gegebenen Regeln. 

Wenn man in zukünftigen Star Trek Filmen eine Situation hat, wo man jemanden mal schnell nach Kronos (oder vergleichbar) beamen könnte, sollte man eine gute Begründung haben, wieso das jetzt nicht geht (und die Begründung sollte nicht "KHAAAAAAAAN!" lauten) 

Fun Fact:
In einer früheren Version des Drehbuchs von Star Trek sollte die USS Kelvin USS Iowa heißen. Womit Kirk dann doch wieder in Iowa geboren worden wäre ...


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Jetzt noch den Passat um die Hälfte verkleinern und dann 10 Leute reinquetschen, dann klappt's auch mit dem Vergleich ...
> 
> 
> Sprich: in einem Zugabteil braucht man weniger Platz als in einem Campingwagen -OK.
> ...


 
wo ich ja immer sage, man muss auf die Realität schauen:

RMS Queen Mary – Wikipedia
Operation Magic Carpet (Zweiter Weltkrieg) – Wikipedia

Und wo jetzt einer sagen kann das die Queen Mary ein Passagierschiff war, die Enterprise (wie passend) war es nicht, aber man hat halt die Vorhandenen Räume anderst genutzt und man packt halt die Leute dichter zusammen

Wenn mir die Adresse endlich einfällt verlinke ich noch auf die, die auch so die Unlogik zusammenfast


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2014)

Orci auf dem Regiestuhl... Tja, ich sag es mal so:
Er hat zusammen mit Kurtzman das neue ST etabliert, und er hat viele Jahre der Zusammenarbeit mit Abrams auf der Habenseite.

Denke da kann schon was Brauchbares dabei rauskommen. Ich meine, wenn schon früher Trek-Darsteller Regie führen durften, warum nicht auch Trek-Autoren.
Wichtig ist für mich hauptsächlich, dass die Kosten im Zaun gehalten werden, also nix mit "Wir sprengen die $200 Mio.-Grenze".


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (15. Mai 2014)

Orci kennt Star Trek besser als Abrams. Der wird das schon machen.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Orci auf dem Regiestuhl... Tja, ich sag es mal so:
> Er hat zusammen mit Kurtzman das neue ST etabliert, und er hat viele Jahre der Zusammenarbeit mit Abrams auf der Habenseite.
> 
> Denke da kann schon was Brauchbares dabei rauskommen. Ich meine, wenn schon früher Trek-Darsteller Regie führen durften, warum nicht auch Trek-Autoren.
> Wichtig ist für mich hauptsächlich, dass die Kosten im Zaun gehalten werden, also nix mit "Wir sprengen die $200 Mio.-Grenze".


 
wobei es dabei aber so teilweise Punkte gibt, wo ein guter Autor sich dann als dürftiger Regisseuer herraus gestellt hat, wie Stephen King, weil Rhea M war jetzt auch nur sooo mittel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei es dabei aber so teilweise Punkte gibt, wo ein guter Autor sich dann als dürftiger Regisseuer herraus gestellt hat, wie Stephen King, weil Rhea M war jetzt auch nur sooo mittel


 Aber Orci ist (anders als ein King) mit dem TV- und Kino-Medium mehr als vertraut, schließlich haben Abrams, Kurtzman und er seit *Lost* und *Alias* reichlich gemeinsame Projekte umgesetzt. Ein ganz so unbescholtenes Blatt ist Orci jedenfalls nicht, und Kurtzman hat vor kurzem mit* Zeit zu leben* auch ein annehmbares Regie-Debut hingelegt.

Ich bin einfach guter Dinge und glaube, dass er den Weg von Abrams folgt und uns womöglich mit eigenen Inszenierungsideen überrascht.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber Orci ist (anders als ein King) mit dem TV- und Kino-Medium mehr als vertraut, schließlich haben Abrams, Orci und er seit *Lost* und *Alias* reichlich gemeinsame Projekte umgesetzt. Ein ganz so unbescholtenes Blatt ist Orci jedenfalls nicht, und Kurtzman hat vor kurzem mit* Zeit zu leben* auch ein annehmbares Regie-Debut hingelegt.
> 
> Ich bin einfach guter Dinge und glaube, dass er den Weg von Abrams folgt und uns womöglich mit eigenen Inszenierungsideen überrascht.


 
joa, ich würde halt abwarten und mir ist jetzt aber auch kein besseres Beispiel eingefallen, vielleicht der Roberts noch mit Wing Commander, der war ja auch so cineastisch unterwegs als der noch Spiele gemacht hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> joa, ich würde halt abwarten und mir ist jetzt aber auch kein besseres Beispiel eingefallen, vielleicht der Roberts noch mit Wing Commander, der war ja auch so cineastisch unterwegs als der noch Spiele gemacht hat


 Eric Roberts? Der soll bei seinen Spielen bleiben. Kann bis heute nicht glauben was er da mit seinem "Freddy Prinze, jnr."-Filmchen vorhatte. Dieses... Ding war alles, bloss kein *Wing Commander*.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Mai 2014)

Chris. Nicht Eric. Das ist der Schauspieler.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Mai 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Chris. Nicht Eric. Das ist der Schauspieler.


 
Und der Bruder von Chris Roberts heißt Erin, nicht Eric.
Eric Roberts ist dagegen Schauspieler und der ältere Bruder von Julia Roberts.


----------



## Worrel (15. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und der Bruder von Chris Roberts heißt Erin, nicht Eric.
> Eric Roberts ist dagegen Schauspieler und der ältere Bruder von Julia Roberts.


 Bob Roberts ist auch nicht der Bruder von Julia Roberts, sondern eine Rolle von Tim Robbins, den man weder mit Robin, noch mit Robbie Williams verwechseln sollte. Letzterer hat übrigens nicht die Musik zu Star Wars Filmen gemacht, sondern John. Nein, nicht Lennon.


----------

